# New to the forum 1st post



## Mavsfan (12 mo ago)

I joined because I am looking for someone to rebuild an 8n motor. Its my dads, he lives near Cleburne, TX. The ol girl still starts and runs but it smokes real bad.
Suggestions please, in and around Tarrant/Johnson County TX. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to my TractorForum 
I live on the outskirts of Cleburne in Coyote Flats,Tx. I know a guy that has worked at local NH & JD dealerships that now has his own shop but I have to locate his contact information. When I locate his or another local mechanics contact info I'll PM it to you.
Jim


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Mavsfan (12 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to my TractorForum
> I live on the outskirts of Cleburne in Coyote Flats,Tx. I know a guy that has worked at local NH & JD dealerships that now has his own shop but I have to locate his contact information. When I locate his or another local mechanics contact info I'll PM it to you.
> Jim


Seeing if you found that number..


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

OOPS I forgot to look for phone #. I'll try to remember to do that TODAY.


----------



## Mavsfan (12 mo ago)

The tractor I need to repair is in Coyote flats.


----------



## Mavsfan (12 mo ago)

Mavsfan said:


> The tractor I need to repair is in Coyote flats.





Tx Jim said:


> OOPS I forgot to look for phone #. I'll try to remember to do that TODAY.


Thanks for taking the time to provide that number to me....when you get a chance


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Sorry but both local mechanics I asked didn't want to overhaul a Ford 8N


----------

